# Fa Cup Or Top Four



## irip (May 21, 2016)

What would you rather for you team?

Winning the FA Cup or finishing fourth in the league

Louis claims winning the FA cup would be the greater achievement while Arsene insists finishing fourth is better

What would you prefer for your team?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2016)

As a Southampton fan I would take a cup win. We don't win very many trophies


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Top 4 for me. 
The FA cup is nice to add to a league title or winning the CL but winning the FA cup & finishing out of the top 4 isn't good enough for the top teams imo.


----------



## freddielong (May 21, 2016)

irip said:



			What would you rather for you team?

Winning the FA Cup or finishing fourth in the league

Louis claims winning the FA cup would be the greater achievement while Arsene insists finishing fourth is better

What would you prefer for your team?
		
Click to expand...

So Louis is bigging up the only one he has a chance of.

Hmmmm nothing at all obvious there.


----------



## Ethan (May 21, 2016)

For a leading team, top 4 is everything. FA Cup is for teams with no hope of top 4, or for seasons with dramatic underachievement. LvG is acknowledging the latter. A few seasons back, MUFC didn't even enter the FA Cup.


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 21, 2016)

30 years ago FA Cup for sure. The biggest day in the calendar by far and every player wanted a winners medal. These days, I'd say top 4 much more important. Champions league football is where it's at and where all the top players want to be.

It's a pity but times change.


----------



## Grogger (May 21, 2016)

Johnstones Paint Trophy


----------



## Tongo (May 21, 2016)

It isnt a fair question. The FA Cup has been so denigrated that its almost laughable now. What time are they kicking off today? Disgraceful from the FA. Why the game isnt kicking off at 3pm is beyond me.


----------



## Odvan (May 21, 2016)

FA Cup. Top 4, and then getting knocked out in group stages or indeed failing to qualify (4th) doesn't get you on the honours list.


----------



## irip (May 21, 2016)

Tongo said:



			It isnt a fair question. The FA Cup has been so denigrated that its almost laughable now. What time are they kicking off today? Disgraceful from the FA. Why the game isnt kicking off at 3pm is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is a fair question, it is what would you prefer your team to achieve, a personal opinion and judging by the answers a rough split down the middle


----------



## SaintHacker (May 21, 2016)

I'd take winning the cup over being 3rd loser any day of the week


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

FA Cup 

The idea in football is to win trophies 

It's a shame some have come to class getting into the top 4 is "winning"


----------



## Tongo (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FA Cup 

The idea in football is to win trophies 

It's a shame some have come to class getting into the top 4 is "winning"
		
Click to expand...

I agree. But i think English football has lost its way on that issue and the Â£Â£Â£Â£ on offer for the CL circus now rules. Finish 4th, make lots of money, qualify for the CL, make more money. 

Not sure about the attitude of clubs abroad.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FA Cup 

The idea in football is to win trophies 

It's a shame some have come to class getting into the top 4 is "winning"
		
Click to expand...

I agree FA Cup, but they don't see top 4 as winning, they see top 4 as successful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree FA Cup, but they don't see top 4 as winning, they see top 4 as successful.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen the comment "win a CL place" - that sums it up how bad it is


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have seen the comment "win a CL place" - that sums it up how bad it is
		
Click to expand...

You can win third prize in a raffle, you've still won something, just words mate.


----------



## freddielong (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FA Cup 

The idea in football is to win trophies 

It's a shame some have come to class getting into the top 4 is "winning"
		
Click to expand...

Being successful and winning trophies are different things, just ask Portsmouth.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have seen the comment "win a CL place" - that sums it up how bad it is
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually seen that comment tho?


----------



## Three (May 21, 2016)

The build up and excitement of being in contention to win something is what it's all about surely. 

Compare Arsenal (for example) and Liverpool this season.    Arsenal were nowhere in ANY competitions they played in, be it cups or the league, they did, however, finish 2nd in the league a few lengths behind the winners due to a late surge and other teams wilting .    I can't imagine any excitement for Arsenal fans this season. 
Take Liverpool.    On the face of it, 8th and nothing else is poor but it doesn't tell the story.    One of the most sought after managers arrived, great wins over Chelsea and Man City in the league, a Wembley final, exciting wins over Man U, Dortmund and Villarreal in Europe, leading to another final.    All in all nothing in the trophy cabinet,  but a season with lots of entertainment, excitement,  great nights out  and chances to win stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Three said:



			The build up and excitement of being in contention to win something is what it's all about surely. 

Compare Arsenal (for example) and Liverpool this season.    Arsenal were nowhere in ANY competitions they played in, be it cups or the league, they did, however, finish 2nd in the league a few lengths behind the winners due to a late surge and other teams wilting .    I can't imagine any excitement for Arsenal fans this season. 
Take Liverpool.    On the face of it, 8th and nothing else is poor but it doesn't tell the story.    One of the most sought after managers arrived, great wins over Chelsea and Man City in the league, a Wembley final, exciting wins over Man U, Dortmund and Villarreal in Europe, leading to another final.    All in all nothing in the trophy cabinet,  but a season with lots of entertainment, excitement,  great nights out  and chances to win stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Said nobody ever!

Same again next year OK or just runners up in the League?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Being successful and winning trophies are different things, just ask Portsmouth.
		
Click to expand...

Or Ask Leeds fans (a team who chased top 4).  
Examples can be made to fit both arguments. But if 50 years time. One club is still in the history books and this comes from a saints fan. 

Clubs bs should want trophies first and foremost. The fact some prioritise 3 runner up is a sad state of affairs. 

re Man Utd not entering, they did that with the fa's blessing as they thought it would help a World Cup bid.


----------



## Captainron (May 21, 2016)

The FA Cup is a shell of the competition it once was because of the Champions League. It might play in the sticks but it shouldn't keep Van Gaal his job.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2016)

Odvan said:



			FA Cup. Top 4, and then getting knocked out in group stages or indeed failing to qualify (4th) doesn't get you on the honours list.
		
Click to expand...

This.
No one remembers or cares who came 4th in the Premier League x amount of years ago.


----------



## Backache (May 21, 2016)

As a manager league position is a greater demonstration of competence as it is generally a fairly accurate reflection of how you have played over a season.
As a fan I would rather see my team winning trophies than just qualifying for the next one.
The main caveat to that is that qualifying for the Champions league can in a well run club generate funds and attract better players to make for a more exiting team to watch the following season than winning the FA cup.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Deffo top 4, I love my club competing in the CL 

Arsenal have been successful this year, whereas Liverpool played in 2 finals and lost them both. Failed season pure and simple.

Runners up in league wins you something and runners up in the cup doesnt.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Deffo top 4, I love my club competing in the CL 

Arsenal have been successful this year, whereas Liverpool played in 2 finals and lost them both. Failed season pure and simple.

Runners up in league wins you something and runners up in the cup doesnt.
		
Click to expand...

The thread is about winning the fa cup not losing in the final.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			The thread is about winning the fa cup not losing in the final.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo top 4, I love my club competing in the CL 

There I said it again in case it wasn't very clear last time.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2016)

I've got to say the Cup but then we're not going to finish 4 th any time soon


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Deffo top 4, I love my club competing in the CL 

Arsenal have been successful this year, whereas Liverpool played in 2 finals and lost them both. Failed season pure and simple.

Runners up in league wins you something and runners up in the cup doesnt.
		
Click to expand...

I've just had a look on the arsenal website. I can't for the life of me see where it mentions 20 seasons in the cl on your honours list?

Runners up allows you the opportunity to play in another cup, but just like Liverpool and every premier league team except Leicester, Man City and Man Utd/palace, arsenal have WON ZERO this season. If in 40 years time you can genuinely look back and tell fond memories of a season that finished every March with a mad scramble to finish as close to (but never close enough) to first, I feel sorry for you. to support a club is to want to win things. Not participate....


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Deffo top 4, I love my club competing in the CL 

There I said it again in case it wasn't very clear last time.
		
Click to expand...

Think you maybe need to check the definition of compete. The word suggests a chance if winning, when in actual fact you simply make up the number.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

FA Cup. It is a no brainer. History remembers winners, not a team that finishes fourth, 15 or so points behind the winner.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2016)

If your continued employment requires a top four finish then anything else amounts to sweet FA really...

However you want to present it...


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			FA Cup. It is a no brainer. History remembers winners, not a team that finishes fourth, 15 or so points behind the winner.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the club to be honest. With Arsenal they have never won the CL and will never win it if they don't play in it. So qualifying for it is important and the money from it will make Arsenal more competitive in the league and other comps.

Take Palace for example , they have never won a major honour so the FA Cup is their priority and rightly so.

If they win it a few more times in the next 5 years their priorities might change who knows.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Take Palace for example , they have never won a major honour so the FA Cup is their priority and rightly so.

.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git! We won the Zenith Data Systems Cup!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think it depends on the club to be honest. With Arsenal they have never won the CL and will never win it if they don't play in it. So qualifying for it is important and the money from it will make Arsenal more competitive in the league and other comps.

Take Palace for example , they have never won a major honour so the FA Cup is their priority and rightly so.

If they win it a few more times in the next 5 years their priorities might change who knows.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fair point, but honestly. Do you think the board really want you in the cl so you can win it? Or so you can make money. 

Would you you settle for winning the cl then 3/4 years finishing 5th? I fear the board are happy with a place year on year.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Cheeky git! We won the Zenith Data Systems Cup!
		
Click to expand...

HaHa no offence , It's the year of the underdog so you never know. Fingers crossed for the Eagles.


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think it depends on the club to be honest. With Arsenal they have never won the CL and will never win it if they don't play in it. So qualifying for it is important and the money from it will make Arsenal more competitive in the league and other comps.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I do tend to agree with that. I would also add that Arsenal's recent cup wins has keep Arsene in the job.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

Silverware is the only way to measure success.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think it depends on the club to be honest. With Arsenal they have never won the CL and will never win it if they don't play in it. So qualifying for it is important and the money from it will make Arsenal more competitive in the league and other comps.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that Arsenal are more competitive now? They've had 20 consecutive years of CL qualification but haven't won the league in 10 years. I know there is the "new stadium to pay for" excuse that can be used but every season for Arsenal seems like groundhog day. Finish top 4 in the league and get knocked out in the CL in the last 8 or 16.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			HaHa no offence , It's the year of the underdog so you never know. Fingers crossed for the Eagles.
		
Click to expand...

None taken. Can't believe the crap I've read about Arsenal!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Silverware is the only way to measure success.
		
Click to expand...

Wigan


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2016)

Either champions or cup winners. The rest are losers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Either champions or cup winners. The rest are losers.
		
Click to expand...

So Boro were losers this season and you'll be so p!ssed off if Boro finished 2nd - 4th next season then?


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wigan
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool...Bolton...Coventry....

All won the Cup and are permanently in the record books.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			So Boro were losers this season ?
		
Click to expand...

We're talking top 4 in the Prem,keep up Paul


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Do you really believe that Arsenal are more competitive now? They've had 20 consecutive years of CL qualification but haven't won the league in 10 years. I know there is the "new stadium to pay for" excuse that can be used but every season for Arsenal seems like groundhog day. Finish top 4 in the league and get knocked out in the CL in the last 8 or 16.
		
Click to expand...

I've used the stadium as part of the reason for holding us back but that's behind us now. 

Money is available in spades and I firmly believe that Wenger will spend more this season than probably his last 3 seasons put together.

Wenger has built rock solid foundations that will enable Arsenal to be competitive and successful over a long time. long after he has gone. That is more important than spending big through a financially tricky time for Arsenal and risk losing everything.

He has managed to keep the ship steady when it could have gone very pear shaped indeed. I can forgive him for not placing our club in danger and if we sacrificed silver ware along the way so be it - I can live with that.


----------



## Three (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wigan
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and their long time fans who grew up watching a smallish provincial team will always have the memories of the glorious day they won the FA Cup.    

If finishing in the top 4 every year is so awesome , why is there a constant drone of those boorish Arsenal fans on TV and radio all season long year in and year out?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Three said:



			Yep, and their long time fans who grew up watching a smallish provincial team will always have the memories of the glorious day they won the FA Cup.    

If finishing in the top 4 every year is so awesome , why is there a constant drone of those boorish Arsenal fans on TV and radio all season long year in and year out?
		
Click to expand...

Because Arsenal should be achieving more. 
But then again they've won a couple of FA cups recently,so does that Silerware mean they've been successful?


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			So Boro were losers this season and you'll be so p!ssed off if Boro finished 2nd - 4th next season then?
		
Click to expand...

Unless I'm mistaken, the prize this season was promotion. 

And who, in 20 years time, will remember Boro came 4th in the prem? Everyone who's into football knows the likes of Preston have a great history, and that the likes of Liverpool and Utd were great champions but no one remembers the losers.

If you want to talk about money, without the passion that football brings let's talk about second to fourth. But that isn't what football is all about for me.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			But then again they've won a couple of FA cups recently,so does that Silerware mean they've been successful?
		
Click to expand...


Apparently not...


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Apparently not...
		
Click to expand...

More success in last couple of years than Utd , Spurs, Liverpool, but for some reason Arsenal and Wenger get heavily criticised.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 21, 2016)

Ethan said:



			For a leading team, top 4 is everything. FA Cup is for teams with no hope of top 4, or for seasons with dramatic underachievement. LvG is acknowledging the latter. A few seasons back, MUFC didn't even enter the FA Cup.
		
Click to expand...

IN a nutshell ... LVG talking rubbish


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I've used the stadium as part of the reason for holding us back but that's behind us now. 

Money is available in spades and I firmly believe that Wenger will spend more this season than probably his last 3 seasons put together.

*Wenger has built rock solid foundations that will enable Arsenal to be competitive and successful over a long time. long after he has gone. *That is more important than spending big through a financially tricky time for Arsenal and risk losing everything.

He has managed to keep the ship steady when it could have gone very pear shaped indeed. I can forgive him for not placing our club in danger and if we sacrificed silver ware along the way so be it - I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

Fergie left Utd as champions and look at them now. Past success guarantees nothing. And wengers success doesn't compare to fergies......



sawtooth said:



			More success in last couple of years than Utd , Spurs, Liverpool, but for some reason Arsenal and Wenger get heavily criticised.
		
Click to expand...

What success? The fa cup? You've told us all that the fa isn't important.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2016)

Piece said:



			Blackpool...Bolton...Coventry....

All won the Cup and are permanently in the record books.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Wimbledon. Non-league to FA cup winners in ten years wasn't it. Will never happen again


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			... but for some reason Arsenal and Wenger get heavily criticised.
		
Click to expand...


Usual suspects...


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Man Utd are bigger than Arsenal, we've closed the gap somewhat due to Wenger.
We are one of the wealthiest clubs in Europe now.

If 20 years ago Wenger never came to Arsenal then I am pretty confident that we would not be where we are now.  

i don't think I said the FA cup isn't important , someone asked the question what would you prefer, the cup or top 4.

I would like both but if winning the Cup meant not having CL next year then yes I stand by what I said.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Unless I'm mistaken, the prize this season was promotion. 

And who, in 20 years time, will remember Boro came 4th in the prem? Everyone who's into football knows the likes of Preston have a great history, and that the likes of Liverpool and Utd were great champions but no one remembers the losers.

If you want to talk about money, without the passion that football brings let's talk about second to fourth. But that isn't what football is all about for me.
		
Click to expand...

I've already posted my preference is FA Cup, but to simply write 2nd-4th as losers is plain daft, if it's ok for your target to simply be promotion then why can't a team have top 4 as a target and anything better than that is a bonus. 
The crap posted on here about Arsenal having a bad season compared to LPool is laughable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2016)

FA cup every time. A trophy is there for ever, no one remembers who came 2nd, 3rd or 4th.  2nd, 3rd and 4th is for the accountants.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			FA cup every time. A trophy is there for ever, no one remembers who came 2nd, 3rd or 4th.  2nd, 3rd and 4th is for the accountants.
		
Click to expand...

Who is your team?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			FA cup every time. A trophy is there for ever, no one remembers who came 2nd, 3rd or 4th.  2nd, 3rd and 4th is for the accountants.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't 2nd or 3rd in La Liga going to win the CL this season? LPool certainly weren't PL champions when they last won it.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Aren't 2nd or 3rd in La Liga going to win the CL this season?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but none of this year's top4 will win it next season,that's for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Possibly but none of this year's top4 will win it next season,that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Not possibly, definitely, and how can you be so sure one of the top 4 won't?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not possibly, definitely, and how can you be so sure one of the top 4 won't?
		
Click to expand...

None of them are good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			None of them are good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind emailing me the Lottery numbers for next week? I know you're good but didn't realise you could see the future&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Would you mind emailing me the Lottery numbers for next week? I know you're good but didn't realise you could see the future&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal are only in it to make the numbers up and their fans don't expect them to win it. City need a good bit of quality adding to the squad, Spurs  and Leicester haven't really got the experience in their side to take barca, real,bayern,Dortmund, Seville etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Who is your team?
		
Click to expand...

Everton. I know when we won the cup last, before that as well, and so on. I know we qualified for the CL under Moyes but I couldn't tell you the year. The year after it happened it became meaningless. Coming 4th doesn't put anything in the trophy cabinet. No parade for 4th.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everton. I know when we won the cup last, before that as well, and so on. I know we qualified for the CL under Moyes but I couldn't tell you the year. The year after it happened it became meaningless. Coming 4th doesn't put anything in the trophy cabinet. No parade for 4th.
		
Click to expand...

How could you forget that? It was the famous year when Dignity Dave said "Everton were the best team in merseyside",  then Liverpool went and won the CL the week after said comments  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I've used the stadium as part of the reason for holding us back but that's behind us now. 

Money is available in spades and I firmly believe that Wenger will spend more this season than probably his last 3 seasons put together.

Wenger has built rock solid foundations that will enable Arsenal to be competitive and successful over a long time. long after he has gone. That is more important than spending big through a financially tricky time for Arsenal and risk losing everything.

He has managed to keep the ship steady when it could have gone very pear shaped indeed. I can forgive him for not placing our club in danger and if we sacrificed silver ware along the way so be it - I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not just on repeat from last year ?

A different manager could have taken Arsenal the one step further and win a major trophy instead of being out of both each year by March ? 

I see he is spending Â£35 mil on a player who doesn't score goals or sets up goals and isn't a DM but is a tidy creative midfielder - haven't Arsenal got enough of them type of players already ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			How could you forget that? It was the famous year when Dignity Dave said "Everton were the best team in merseyside",  then Liverpool went and won the CL the week after said comments  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's because we finished 4th and you's 5th so going by the PL table we were or are you saying as you won the CL you were better than the PL Champions as well, bit like saying Man Utd are better than Leicester in the league cos they won the Cup&#128515;


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everton. I know when we won the cup last, before that as well, and so on. I know we qualified for the CL under Moyes but I couldn't tell you the year. The year after it happened it became meaningless. Coming 4th doesn't put anything in the trophy cabinet. No parade for 4th.
		
Click to expand...

With respect Arsenal and Everton are not at the same stage of development and ambition. These things go in cycles and one day Everton will look upon the CL (and qualification) as more important than the FA Cup trust me. It may take a year or 50yrs but one day the club's priorities are likely to change.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			With respect Arsenal and Everton are not at the same stage of development and ambition. These things go in cycles and one day Everton will look upon the CL (and qualification) as more important than the FA Cup trust me. It may take a year or 50yrs but one day the club's priorities are likely to change.
		
Click to expand...

I would argue Evertons and 99% of PL clubs target is to get CL football, the fans more than the Clubs like the silverware, if the Jose rumours are true, LVG has won a trophy and finished 5th and it's not good enough.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			That's because we finished 4th and you's 5th so going by the PL table we were or are you saying as you won the CL you were better than the PL Champions as well, bit like saying Man Utd are better than Leicester in the league cos they won the Cup&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

We were the best team in Europe that year and we've got the trophy to prove it :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			We were the best team in Europe that year and we've got the trophy to prove it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Best Cup team&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I would argue Evertons and 99% of PL clubs target is to get CL football, the fans more than the Clubs like the silverware, if the Jose rumours are true, *LVG has won a trophy and finished 5th and it's not good enough.*

Click to expand...


It's not as straight forward as this suggests. 

IMO even if they'd finished 4th he'd be out of the door purely based on how they've played this season with the amount of quality they've got, performances should've been much much better by yerniteds standards.

If their performances had been better and there was  improvements  being made then missing out on CL qualifiers by a couple of points and a trophy that wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Best Cup team&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Dress it up whichever way you want mate,  we were Champions of Europe:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Dress it up whichever way you want mate,  we were Champions of Europe:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

So if Barca win the Spanish Cup tomorrow and do the double, you're saying they're not the best team in Spain as one of the Madrid teams will be CL winners.&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2016)

I hope I never reach the point where I prefer 2nd, 3rd or 4th over silverware. I understand that others feel differently, no problem with that, but surely trophies mean something. You can show someone a trophy, it sits in a cabinet, you hold it aloft. 3rd place, wooooooo, it's like getting a participation certificate. Utterly forgettable.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			So if Barca win the Spanish Cup tomorrow and do the double, you're saying they're not the best team in Spain as one of the Madrid teams will be CL winners.&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say that? 

Either Madrid side will be the best team in Europe.

After all it's the elite club competition that everyone bar arsenal aspire to win


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope I never reach the point where I prefer 2nd, 3rd or 4th over silverware. I understand that others feel differently, no problem with that, but surely trophies mean something. You can show someone a trophy, it sits in a cabinet, you hold it aloft. 3rd place, wooooooo, it's like getting a participation certificate. Utterly forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this LT.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Where did I say that? 

Either Madrid side will be the best team in Europe.

After all it's the elite club competition that everyone bar arsenal aspire to win 

Click to expand...

How can you be the best team in Europe and not your own country? Have you been on the ale? &#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope I never reach the point where I prefer 2nd, 3rd or 4th over silverware. I understand that others feel differently, no problem with that, but surely trophies mean something. You can show someone a trophy, it sits in a cabinet, you hold it aloft. 3rd place, wooooooo, it's like getting a participation certificate. Utterly forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the target at the beginning of the season is to try and win your league, if not then try and finish as high as possible, the Cups are secondary as can be seen by teams resting players etc for the Cup comps until the latter stages.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely the target at the beginning of the season is to try and win your league, if not then try and finish as high as possible, *the Cups are secondary as can be seen by teams resting players etc for the Cup comps until the latter stages*.
		
Click to expand...

For those who haven't delivered silverware in over 10yrs, they should focus on these trophies IMO


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Where did I say that? 

Either Madrid side will be the best team in Europe.

After all it's the elite club competition that everyone bar arsenal aspire to win 

Click to expand...

Why do you lot constantly feel the need to bring Arsenal into it? 
Personally I'm getting bored of it &#128540;


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that not just on repeat from last year ?

A different manager could have taken Arsenal the one step further and win a major trophy instead of being out of both each year by March ? 

I see he is spending Â£35 mil on a player who doesn't score goals or sets up goals and isn't a DM but is a tidy creative midfielder - haven't Arsenal got enough of them type of players already ?
		
Click to expand...

I will give Â£10 to HFH if Wenger doesn't sign a centre forward for more than Â£30M by the end of the Summer transfer window.

Granit has great leadership qualities, something we have been accused of not having on the pitch.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do you lot constantly feel the need to bring Arsenal into it? 
Personally I'm getting bored of it &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I'll carry on then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			For those who haven't delivered silverware in over 10yrs, they should focus on these trophies IMO
		
Click to expand...

I agree, hence why I went for FA Cup, unfortunately I'm not in charge of Club priorities or finances&#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely the target at the beginning of the season is to try and win your league, if not then try and finish as high as possible, the Cups are secondary as can be seen by teams resting players etc for the Cup comps until the latter stages.
		
Click to expand...

True,Chelsea,City,or Utd wouldn't be happy with only winning the FA or league cup next season. 
If they don't win the league or CL next season they haven't achieved what they set out to imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll carry on then.
		
Click to expand...

lets see if the Arsenal fans start crying like little girls &#128514;
#whyalwaysus


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely the target at the beginning of the season is to try and win your league, if not then try and finish as high as possible, the Cups are secondary as can be seen by teams resting players etc for the Cup comps until the latter stages.
		
Click to expand...


Squads are big enough to cope with both. I don't see that winning a cup has to be at the exclusion of the league. Add to that the 3rd round of the FA cup, when the PL teams join in, is not until mid January and at that point you also have a decent grasp of how a team will do in the league that year. At the point if a team decides to gamble all on winning the league then that is a decision to take but only if they can win it.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope I never reach the point where I prefer 2nd, 3rd or 4th over silverware. I understand that others feel differently, no problem with that, but surely trophies mean something. You can show someone a trophy, it sits in a cabinet, you hold it aloft. 3rd place, wooooooo, it's like getting a participation certificate. Utterly forgettable.
		
Click to expand...

Top 4 gets you into an elite competition which culminates in winning the biggest cup prize / trophy in Europe. 

Arsenal have had a fair share of FA Cups in recent history and long may success in that comp continue. I don't want that to stop and I have never said that. 

However for Wenger and Arsenal it would be great to win the CL at least once. I still personally place the PL title above the CL but its good to at least take part in the latter even if we haven't been close to winning it for 10 years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I will give Â£10 to HFH if Wenger doesn't sign a centre forward for more than Â£30M by the end of the Summer transfer window.

Granit has great leadership qualities, something we have been accused of not having on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

So whose place does he fill ? Â£35mil for "leadership qualities" ? 

Arsenal lack a top quality - striker , Defensive midfielder and Centreback ( as they have done for the last 5 years ) and sign another centre mid 

Signing a centre forward over Â£30mil doesn't mean it's the top quality striker. Double that to Â£60 mil and maybe


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So whose place does he fill ? Â£35mil for "leadership qualities" ? 

Arsenal lack a top quality - striker , Defensive midfielder and Centreback ( as they have done for the last 5 years ) and sign another centre mid 

Signing a centre forward over Â£30mil doesn't mean it's the top quality striker. Double that to Â£60 mil and maybe
		
Click to expand...

Do you know any going? Â£60M top quality strikers?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Do you know any going? Â£60M top quality strikers?
		
Click to expand...

Benteke, balotelli?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			True,Chelsea,City,or Utd wouldn't be happy with only winning the FA or league cup next season. 
If they don't win the league or CL next season they haven't achieved what they set out to imo.
		
Click to expand...

I think Chelsea and Utd will find it tough to win the Champions League next season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Do you know any going? Â£60M top quality strikers?
		
Click to expand...

Higuain has been available every summer for the right price


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Squads are big enough to cope with both. I don't see that winning a cup has to be at the exclusion of the league. Add to that the 3rd round of the FA cup, when the PL teams join in, is not until mid January and at that point you also have a decent grasp of how a team will do in the league that year. At the point if a team decides to gamble all on winning the league then that is a decision to take but only if they can win it.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're moving the goalposts, obviously as the season progress's priorities change, but ultimately the aim is to finish as high as possible, Cup runs can breed confidence in the League and vice versa and as much as I'd prefer silverware, surely Everton's priority is get back to challengeing for top 8 and a good cup run. The money is in Europe and obviously a cup win brings that as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think Chelsea and Utd will find it tough to win the Champions League next season. 

Click to expand...

Prem it is then &#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Higuain has been available every summer for the right price
		
Click to expand...

Says who?


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Higuain has been available every summer for the right price
		
Click to expand...

I think Napoli want over Â£60M and that's if the the player wants to even leave.

I think he's 29 now and never played in PL so that also counts against a move.

Think we have a chance for Morata


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Benteke, balotelli?
		
Click to expand...

Give you Â£6M for the pair ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Give you Â£6M for the pair ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Deal. I'll drop them off tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I think Napoli want over Â£60M and that's if the the player wants to even leave.

I think he's 29 now and never played in PL so that also counts against a move.

Think we have a chance for Morata
		
Click to expand...

Goals scored this season 

Higuain -38
Morata - 11

RvP was how old when he went to Utd and won the league ?

Higuain has a good 4 seasons left in him 

Morata is no different to Giroud - both don't score enough


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Goals scored this season 

Higuain -38
Morata - 11

RvP was how old when he went to Utd and won the league ?

Higuain has a good 4 seasons left in him 

Morata is no different to Giroud - both don't score enough
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'd pay Â£60m for Higuain, but id certainly have him over morata. Not sure what hes ever done to warrant all the praise if im honest. 
I'd be more inclined to offer 45/50 for Lukaku and see how deep Evertons new owners pockets really are.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not sure I'd pay Â£60m for Higuain, but id certainly have him over morata. Not sure what hes ever done to warrant all the praise if im honest. 
I'd be more inclined to offer 45/50 for Lukaku and see how deep Evertons new owners pockets really are.
		
Click to expand...

Lukaku will definitely be gone this summer,he said as soon as he signed for Everton that he wanted to move on to a bigger club,like Chelsea ðŸ˜¬
His words.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lukaku will definitely be gone this summer,he said as soon as he signed for Everton that he wanted to move on to a bigger club,like Chelsea &#128556;
His words.
		
Click to expand...

Yep fair one, but don't think he meant another mid table team, so that's Chelsea out&#128515;


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Goals scored this season 

Higuain -38
Morata - 11

RvP was how old when he went to Utd and won the league ?

Higuain has a good 4 seasons left in him 

Morata is no different to Giroud - both don't score enough
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few top teams interested in him, maybe at 23 he has great potential. He obviously must have something about him.

Clubs need to take a punt to some extent otherwise you can only buy players you need when they reach an extortionate price.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yep fair one, but don't think he meant another mid table team, so that's Chelsea outðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...


â€œThey know Iâ€™m a good player but that I want to develop so I can eventually get back to playing for a club like Chelsea.

Personally I Can't understand why he'd want to leave Merseyside tho ðŸ¤”


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2016)

In a few years time people will remember that Man Utd won the FA Cup in 2016, but who other than Man City fans will remember that they finished 4th in the league.


----------



## sawtooth (May 21, 2016)

louise_a said:



			In a few years time people will remember that Man Utd won the FA Cup in 2016, but who other than Man City fans will remember that they finished 4th in the league.
		
Click to expand...

That's true but I will probably always remember Liverpool winning the CL in 2005

And this could never have been possible if they hadn't of finished top 4 the year before.

Top 4 is an enabler, maybe that is the best way I can put it.

I agree that looking back over a succession of top 4 finishes with no CL win to show for it is pretty worthless as far as adding to honours is concerned. However it's still a notable achievement and indirectly can enable a club to progress and compete in domestic honours, qualify again for CL, win the CL and set up club for the future, new ground , etc

I've never counted top 4 finishes as trophies I have just argued a toss with people who say that it means nothing and that Wenger has achieved nothing when in reality he has achieved a great deal.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I agree that looking back over a succession of top 4 finishes with no CL win to show for it is pretty worthless as far as adding to honours is concerned. However it's still a notable achievement and indirectly *can* enable a club to progress and compete in domestic honours, qualify again for CL, win the CL and set up club for the future, new ground , etc
		
Click to expand...

And I think the word in bold is the key one in that sentence. I'm not trying to denigrate the achievement of Arsenal in qualifying for the CL for the last 20 years but it does have to be used to try to step up to that next level and from the outside looking in it doesn't look as though it has been. For those that don't support Arsenal it seems as though CL qualification and the money it brings in is the main aim each year rather than the minimum they are looking for.


----------



## freddielong (May 22, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Says who?
		
Click to expand...

Daily star


----------



## freddielong (May 22, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			And I think the word in bold is the key one in that sentence. I'm not trying to denigrate the achievement of Arsenal in qualifying for the CL for the last 20 years but it does have to be used to try to step up to that next level and from the outside looking in it doesn't look as though it has been. For those that don't support Arsenal it seems as though CL qualification and the money it brings in is the main aim each year rather than the minimum they are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Its been used to pay for a stadium that will keep them at that next level, now comes the squad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Its been used to pay for a stadium that will keep them at that next level, now comes the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Have spent more in the last couple of years than teams like Atletico and Leicester and both have been more successful than Arsenal over that same period (3-5 years )

Can't keep using the money being spent on the stadium excuse 

Â£250 mil spent over the last 4 years

And looking like another Â£35 mil being spent on a player that doesn't fill and obvious gap.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2016)

Hopefully the first of many good signings.  

6 foot 1 strong tackling midfielder who can play.  

Young and able to brush liverpool aside in signing him.  Good stuff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Hopefully the first of many good signings.  

6 foot 1 strong tackling midfielder who can play.  

Young and able to brush liverpool aside in signing him.  Good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

So where will he play ? Seems he is the mould of Wilshire - it seems another midfielder to add to an ever growing list 

Didn't realise we put a bid in for him ?


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2016)

I don't know Wengers plans for him.  

I can only go on his reputation and clips.    Havnt seem much broussia  m. 

Not afraid of a tackle and can drive forward and ping some lovely tackles. 

His height will not go a miss in that team too.  Great addition by the looks of things. 

Seems liverpool have been linked for some time.


----------



## PieMan (May 22, 2016)

FA Cup every time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I don't know Wengers plans for him.  

I can only go on his reputation and clips.    Havnt seem much broussia  m. 

Not afraid of a tackle and can drive forward and ping some lovely tackles. 

His height will not go a miss in that team too.  Great addition by the looks of things. 

Seems liverpool have been linked for some time.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey clubs get linked to hundreds of players 

Of all the areas that Arsenal need strengthening it doesnt seem a player that is filling one of the areas - he doesn't sit , doesn't score goals , not really a creator but can ping a pass and is like a "pendulum" type player who will always be involved in play , keeps the ball very well and certainly is mature for his age when playing. Maybe a bit like Alonso with a bit of strength on the ball but I can't see where he fits in the Arsenal team unless someone is leaving or he has had enough or Wilshire not being fit.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2016)

You can't rely on glass ankles.  

He swanning off to the euros after being injured all season. I for one am not over the moon about that. 

Flamini rosicky and arteta are off so plenty of room in the squad.  

I am just glad someone signed so soon. I will not be happy if there isn't another 3 or 4 at least. 

With Welbeck out we don't need one, we need two forwards.  

Hope Walcot goes. Fed up with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You can't rely on glass ankles.  

He swanning off to the euros after being injured all season. I for one am not over the moon about that. 

Flamini rosicky and arteta are off so plenty of room in the squad.  

I am just glad someone signed so soon. I will not be happy if there isn't another 3 or 4 at least. 

With Welbeck out we don't need one, we need two forwards.  

Hope Walcot goes. Fed up with him.
		
Click to expand...

Signing early is good - especially if they have a good Euro - looks like we will have a good number done before then - GK , LB , CM and AM looks like arriving for us plus the two already signed

He does look a very good player and don't think the physical aspect with the Prem will be a problem which is a bit of a change for Wenger

Certainly need more and agree about Walcott - must be frustrating


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2016)

Who are the two already signed?  

Who is the rest of them lined up. 

I don't want to talk about Walcott. He is a complete waster, cannot be trusted. Has pace but little else, never picks the right options and shooting is abysmal. To think, city gave you 50 million for sterling. I'd happily take half that and run.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Who are the two already signed?  

Who is the rest of them lined up. 

I don't want to talk about Walcott. He is a complete waster, cannot be trusted. Has pace but little else, never picks the right options and shooting is abysmal. To think, city gave you 50 million for sterling. I'd happily take half that and run.
		
Click to expand...

The CB Matip and CM Grujic ( more a Jan Signing )

GK - Karius 
LB - hopefully Hector and one of Chilwell or Tierney or even a lump of wood will defend better than Moreno
CM - Zielinsk 
AM - hopefully fingers crossed Gotze

Think there might be more as well - another CB with Subotic not needed at Dortmund.

Think Klopp will be very busy but not many "big buys as such" 

Someone would still pay Â£20 mil for Walcott


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey clubs get linked to hundreds of players 

Of all the areas that Arsenal need strengthening it doesnt seem a player that is filling one of the areas - he doesn't sit , doesn't score goals , not really a creator but can ping a pass and is like a "pendulum" type player who will always be involved in play , keeps the ball very well and certainly is mature for his age when playing. Maybe a bit like Alonso with a bit of strength on the ball but I can't see where he fits in the Arsenal team unless someone is leaving or he has had enough or Wilshire not being fit.
		
Click to expand...

Xhaka is a tall, strong defensive midfielder with leadership qualities - captain of his current club at 23.  Probably a bit more like Mascherano than Alonso from what I read about him. 

It seems to satisfy exactly what the 'experts' have said Arsenal have been lacking for years, possibly since Viera left. 

Maybe not quite that but he certainly doesn't appear to be a tippy tappy playmaker type that Wenger has been accused of buying all of the time. 

Looking forward to watching him at the Euro's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Xhaka is a tall, strong defensive midfielder with leadership qualities - captain of his current club at 23.  Probably a bit more like Mascherano than Alonso from what I read about him. 

It seems to satisfy exactly what the 'experts' have said Arsenal have been lacking for years, possibly since Viera left. 

Maybe not quite that but he certainly doesn't appear to be a tippy tappy playmaker type that Wenger has been accused of buying all of the time. 

Looking forward to watching him at the Euro's.
		
Click to expand...

This report seems to suggest more a playmaker as opposed to a Defensive Mid - 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/who-granit-xhaka-arsenal-target-7662499

This compares more to Alonso as well but with a bit of bite 

http://www.fourfourtwo.com/features...-if-he-can-control-his-temper#:ZHZ-CfCftxn6KA

Don't get me wrong I think he is a very good player - he could be what I thought Matic would end up like. It will be interesting to see how he works out


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			he could be what I thought Matic would end up like. It will be interesting to see how he works out
		
Click to expand...

An OK player Matic but I never thought he was top drawer and he flattered to deceive a bit when he looked good in Mourinhos title winning side.  Fully expect Conte to ship him out this Summer.

Even with Granit Xhaka we would still be a couple down on numbers so room for 3-4 more but not all necessarily going to be filled from outside.


----------



## jp5 (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I've never counted top 4 finishes as trophies I have just argued a toss with people who say that it means nothing and that Wenger has achieved nothing when in reality he has achieved a great deal.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen anyone on these boards say Wenger has achieved nothing. The top 4 stability he has brought is to be applauded. 

What I have seen is people questioning whether he is the motivator, organiser, tactician etc. Arsenal need to start winning championships again.

Only time will tell, though not sure I've seen anything to give me great confidence it will happen. Especially up against the likes of Guardiola and Mourinho next season.


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Not seen anyone on these boards say Wenger has achieved nothing. The top 4 stability he has brought is to be applauded. 

What I have seen is people questioning whether he is the motivator, organiser, tactician etc. Arsenal need to start winning championships again.

Only time will tell, though not sure I've seen anything to give me great confidence it will happen. Especially up against the likes of Guardiola and Mourinho next season.
		
Click to expand...

There will be a marked increase in squad investment this Summer. That should help restore a bit of confidence.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Not seen anyone on these boards say Wenger has achieved nothing. The top 4 stability he has brought is to be applauded. 

What I have seen is people questioning whether he is the motivator, organiser, tactician etc. Arsenal need to start winning championships again.

Only time will tell, though not sure I've seen anything to give me great confidence it will happen. Especially up against the likes of Guardiola and Mourinho next season.
		
Click to expand...

I might argue he is an excellent motivator, organiser and tactician. Some of the very average players he's bought and brought through the ranks have achieved wonders. He's achieved that with a financial arm tied behind his back.

Disappointed this season, when the other big boys have faltered, but the injury list + players who don't seem to cope with the rarefied atmosphere of top spot could explain it. For me, it's this coming season or go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			There will be a marked increase in squad investment this Summer. That should help restore a bit of confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that increase supposed to happen last summer as well ?

After Cech was bought a striker was next etc but nothing happened - haven't their been reports of only Â£50 mil available as well? 

Is Wenger really finally going to spend wants needed to get the top players


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasn't that increase supposed to happen last summer as well ?

After Cech was bought a striker was next etc but nothing happened - haven't their been reports of only Â£50 mil available as well? 

Is Wenger really finally going to spend wants needed to get the top players
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you can't buy what isn't available. I'm sure Klopp would love to bring all the players in that he wants but some won't be allowed to leave or don't want to leave.

You don't then want to splash the cash on someone you really didn't fancy, that's when you end up with Ballotelli or even Benteke. We've all done it, they just happen to be Liverpool examples.

Better to wait and buy what you really fancy even with all the internal and external pressure to buy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah but you can't buy what isn't available. I'm sure Klopp would love to bring all the players in that he wants but some won't be allowed to leave or don't want to leave.

You don't then want to splash the cash on someone you really didn't fancy, that's when you end up with Ballotelli or even Benteke. We've all done it, they just happen to be Liverpool examples.

Better to wait and buy what you really fancy even with all the internal and external pressure to buy.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone is available for the right price

Martial was even offered to Arsenal and for less than what Man Utd paid and turned him down 

All it takes is spending a little bit more to get the player you want 

He wanted Suarez and prob would have got him by offering Â£60mil but attempted to get him on the cheap 

Higuain is always there by offering a bit more money 

Greizmann , Lacazette - there is an endless list of top quality strikers out there that Arsenal could have got by spending just a little bit more to ensure the man is got 

Either that or Giroud really is his number one striker and the same with the CB's


----------



## jp5 (May 22, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I might argue he is an excellent motivator, organiser and tactician.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly I don't think you'd have much basis for that argument! 

A tale of shortcomings and what-ifs over the past decade with regards to winning the title, starting from a basis of one of the greatest footballing sides ever seen.


----------



## jp5 (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			There will be a marked increase in squad investment this Summer. That should help restore a bit of confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully so. Don't know much about Xhaka but looks the right sort of player we need.

Biggest priority has to be a goalscorer surely.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2016)

I don't think Liverpool would ever have sold Suarez to arsenal.  What are they smoking??


At the time Liverpool were title contenders with Luis being the driving force.  Pool fans would have caused a riot had they sold him to direct rivals. 

The bite gave them a excuse for all parties to sanction the move to Barcelona.


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone is available for the right price

Martial was even offered to Arsenal and for less than what Man Utd paid and turned him down 

All it takes is spending a little bit more to get the player you want 

He wanted Suarez and prob would have got him by offering Â£60mil but attempted to get him on the cheap 

Higuain is always there by offering a bit more money 

Greizmann , Lacazette - there is an endless list of top quality strikers out there that Arsenal could have got by spending just a little bit more to ensure the man is got 

Either that or Giroud really is his number one striker and the same with the CB's
		
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier I don't expect Wenger to spend Â£60-80M on a player especially if he is getting on a bit.

You make assumptions about other players being available and wanting to come. Most of the time we don't hear about failed attempts, just politely told to go away and that's that.

Giroud is a great player but reinforcements are needed. We need a CB even though we have possibly a youngster coming though that can play there.

Looks like pretty soon we'll have a completely new spine to the team. (Cech and Xhaka already here)


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2016)

Top four deffo, don't want to miss emmerdale on a Thursday night.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Or Ask Leeds fans (a team who chased top 4).  
Examples can be made to fit both arguments. But if 50 years time. One club is still in the history books and this comes from a saints fan. 

Clubs bs should want trophies first and foremost. The fact some prioritise 3 runner up is a sad state of affairs. 

re Man Utd not entering, they did that with the fa's blessing as they thought it would help a World Cup bid.
		
Click to expand...

United were persuaded to go to Rio for the 1st world club comp ( a great trip it was!)
By the FA as stated all to do with gaining FIFA favour over the doomed WC bid


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everton. I know when we won the cup last, before that as well, and so on. I know we qualified for the CL under Moyes but I couldn't tell you the year. The year after it happened it became meaningless. Coming 4th doesn't put anything in the trophy cabinet. No parade for 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you get knocked out in qualifying round too and not make comp proper....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2016)

Yep. Dodgy decision by Collina cancelling out a Big Duncan goal. Yes, I and many others are still bitter about it &#128546;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Didn't you get knocked out in qualifying round too and not make comp proper....
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha you getting all bitter because Jose is coming &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha you getting all bitter because Jose is coming &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

It is funny. Years of creating brand Utd and Jose will trash their reputation around the world. On the field they will still end up needing another rebuilding job after he has left them, a bit like now really. Will he last 2 years or 3 before he is off?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is funny. Years of creating brand Utd and Jose will trash their reputation around the world. On the field they will still end up needing another rebuilding job after he has left them, a bit like now really. Will he last 2 years or 3 before he is off?
		
Click to expand...

But it will be 2-3 years of trophies imo&#128515; and all the utd fans who don't want him will be singing his name&#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2016)

Hope not.


----------



## freddielong (May 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Xhaka is a tall, strong defensive midfielder with leadership qualities - captain of his current club at 23.  Probably a bit more like Mascherano than Alonso from what I read about him. 

It seems to satisfy exactly what the 'experts' have said Arsenal have been lacking for years, possibly since Viera left. 

Maybe not quite that but he certainly doesn't appear to be a tippy tappy playmaker type that Wenger has been accused of buying all of the time. 

Looking forward to watching him at the Euro's.
		
Click to expand...

Vieira wasn't a defensive midfielder Granit looks a similar player


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Vieira wasn't a defensive midfielder Granit looks a similar player
		
Click to expand...

Viera had everything you can't really pigeon hole him. He could defend and attack in equal measure , a big presence and a leader as well.

If Xhaka is half the player Viera was then he'll do OK.


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But it will be 2-3 years of trophies imo&#128515; and all the utd fans who don't want him will be singing his name&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

That's how I see it going as well, a short but successful stint and he will probably leave the club in a bit of a mess.

I think Mourinho is an excellent choice though and he will help take some of the heat off the board whilst they think about who to bring in long term.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But it will be 2-3 years of trophies imo&#128515; and all the utd fans who don't want him will be singing his name&#128515;
		
Click to expand...


Bitter yes most definitely, 


I will celebrate the trophies but certainly wouldn't be singing his name. Same as the current captain record goal scorer blah blah but he doesn't get a cheer or song from me after his attempts to force a move get a pay rise etc over the years!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Bitter yes most definitely, 


I will celebrate the trophies but certainly wouldn't be singing his name. Same as the current captain record goal scorer blah blah but he doesn't get a cheer or song from me after his attempts to force a move get a pay rise etc over the years!
		
Click to expand...

Come on Browny, you just can't admit publicly you're hero is a Scouse&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Come on Browny, you just can't admit publicly you're hero is a Scouse&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Rooneh, Rooneh Rooneh :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 23, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Come on Browny, you just can't admit publicly you're hero is a Scouse&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

and the lads banned from his name on the back of his shirt too!

Boyhood hero did play for you though... at one point.



Stuart_C said:



			Rooneh, Rooneh Rooneh :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			and the lads banned from his name on the back of his shirt too!

Boyhood hero did play for you though... at one point.



:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It must hurt having a scouse captain, especially one who likes the very matured ladies #granny gooser


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2016)

Ha ha. For all of his deeds in football most fans will still remember him for that.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 23, 2016)

Well, it looks like ManU have gone for winning the cup counts for nowt....


----------

